#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] 土狼與獅子大戰

## 狼王白牙

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNL1MR5aj1w[/youtube]

原始網址： http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNL1MR5aj1w

----------


## 小V狼

是...土狼(還是斑鬣狗?(謎:翻譯問題?)
不管了,反正就是土狼vs獅子

結果一勝一負呀
是這樣沒錯?

依實際來說(看書寫的),一般而言:
土狼vs雌獅  --  土狼 勝
土狼vs雄獅  --  雄獅 勝
土狼不怕雌獅反而怕雄獅(?
如果說整群v.s也是獅子較優勢(?
以上

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

老實說......
這兩種動物.......
我都好喜歡.........
但較喜歡土狼.........
因為.........獅子........
常看到.......對土狼就較有興趣.......
而且........土狼很有趣啊！
雄土狼和雌土狼都有陰莖..........
雌土狼體型較大，而且族群為雌性領導........

土狼和獅子常會互相搶食，
土狼被獅子搶的較常見.......

基本上......獅子是不敢挑戰一大群的土狼......
不過當遇見獨行的雄土狼，就會直接把牠咬死

----------


## 卡馬滋

原來這叫土狼啊？
之前看的記錄片都叫鬣狗的…
說真的，雖然知道動物都是為生存而奮鬥…
並沒有對錯之分…
但有時候看見獅子或豹辛苦獵來的獵物被鬣狗搶走還是頗為不爽的…

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

其實啊.........
獅子搶土狼的較多啊.....
我覺得獵豹是蠻可憐的......
因為......消耗了那麼多體力........
又被土狼搶掉了.........
獅子也常搶獵豹的食物啊.....
看到小獵豹還會把牠們咬死

----------


## 鵺影

其實我也不知道是土狼還是鬣狗...(被打

當初朋友分享給我看的時候，標題是寫土狼，
所以就沒去修改或查證了。

----------


## Kryote

記得沒錯....
土狼好像是另一種翻法....
就我所知....
hyaena和coyote似乎都有人翻成土狼...
不過好像都不是臺灣的慣用翻法...
(如有錯誤...敬請見諒....  :狐狸冷汗:  )

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

翻譯的問題.....

coyote是草原狼.......

hyaena是斑點鬣狗......

只是補充一下.......
--------以上--------------

----------

